# Frank Gehry's first Australian building in Sydney - what do you think?



## BetaMaxx11 (Jan 5, 2011)

Christ, if I saw that thing in person I would run in looking for Carol Anne


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

strange art


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

It's a lot more 'crumpled' than a lot of Gehry's other stuff. But since he uses wooden blocks for his models, I'll wait and see what it looks like on a computer rendering.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

All of Frank Gehry's buildings are terrible, including this one.


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Manitopiaaa said:


> It's gorgeous. I love it. I'd love to have this in my city. It beats any boxy alternative for sure


Beats any boxy alternative?

Mhhh.. There exist a lot nicer solutions these days ^^ 
But as i said before, with a nice cladding this can be a nice building


----------



## hqsouza (Jan 14, 2011)

OMFG!!! I don't know what to think about this building! Definitely strange


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

I like many Gehry's creations, but this one looks like a very unimaginative/pointless/random mixture of his previous projects. Similar failure as his brain research center in Vegas.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Speaking of his building in Vegas, there is a running joke in that Gehry designed his building to resemble a melted brain. Which is funny considering that it's a research facility for Ahlzheimer's.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

I like most of Gehry's work. But this one is pretty awful. Bad choice of color, and just looks crumpled.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't get the complaints about Gehry's architecture "being all the same". That's exactly why he was chosen for this commission. It's branded Gehry starchitecture and clients usually know what they're getting if not the exact shapes or massings. It may have devolved into schtick but _most_ architects do that. You want a Frank Gehry? This is what you're going to get. That said, this proposal isn't among his best work just as Beekman Place missed the mark. Perhaps Gehry should rekindle his muse and find more striking, creative solutions than was presented here.


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Buhahahahah! I could draw better in the 4th class! Not dismissing other Gehry's stuff but this monstrosity looks like a psycho's mind


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Gehry is a very hit or miss kind of guy - this is a miss i think.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

MDguy said:


> Gehry is a very hit or miss kind of guy - this is a miss i think.


That's what I think of his stuff too. This one doesn't work for me.


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like everything else he's ever built...


----------



## Huggkruka (Aug 26, 2005)

And it will be next to this beauty: 









I hope they start fighting or something.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

^^
I don't think it's this bad- with new cladding and new color it will look just fine.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

It looks likes like a bunch of crunched up brown paper bags with reflectors on them! lol


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

looks like any other gehry building except with a different color.


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

A glimpse of the future UTS campus:






Video only highlights the already designed buildings and all in all, every building in the campus will undergo some sort of change along with a few additional buildings. The tower envelopes and excavated site right next to the university is the "Central Park" site with buildings designed by Jean Nouvel and Norman Foster.

Anyways, on Gehry's building, I think I'll wait for the computer renderings. It might actually turn out to be fairly decent, depending on the materials used. I agree that it could have been better though given the money spent on it.


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

I like some buildings by Gehry, but this one is probably the ugliest project I've ever seen in my life. Architecture freak show. Hope it is not approved, for Australia's sake.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

It's pretty ugly but hopefully the actual building isn't as ugly this model.


----------



## AAndreAA (Jul 17, 2011)

> http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/lend-leas...esigned-paper-bag-project-20121122-29svd.html


http://www.archdaily.com/299902/gehry-to-design-sydneys-next-architectural-icon/









Uploaded with http://postimage.org


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

maybe you can say its ugly, but believe me it will me the most eye catching building in that city. many people will share the pics of this building in social network too.

Its hard to design something like this. Frank Gehry is awesome.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Similar to the one in Boston. Nothing special.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Omnishambles.


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

Can someone please explain why Gehry is considered a good architect?


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

its because the work needed to make a curvy buildings is too damn high!
I like his designing styles. heres some of his works. amazing! :drool:









http://www.dezeen.com/2012/07/16/duplex-by-frank-gehry-for-make-it-right/









http://rippleeffects.wordpress.com/2008/07/18/sketches-of-frank-gehry-2005-dvd/









http://www.enoturismia.com/2011/01/27/bodega-de-la-luna-badajoz/









https://www.design351.com/artigo/frank-gehry-arquitectura-e-joalharia/


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gehry has made ​​a bad copy of his previous projects. Awful!!!


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

I usually like Gehry's work much (we currently have an amazing construction in progress in the _Bois de Boulogne_ near La Défense HERE), but this one is quite weird & ugly indeed...hno:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Project description*

The Dr Chau Chak Wing Building is the first building in Australia designed by Frank Gehry, one of the world's most influential architects.

A key component of UTS’s City Campus Master Plan, the Dr Chau Chak Wing Building will provide teaching, learning, research and office accommodation for the UTS Business School, a manifestation of the creative thinking that underpins the teaching and research undertaken by the faculty and, more broadly, the university.. There will be extensive public spaces in the new building, including student lounges, cafes and outdoor roof terraces.

The building will have two distinct external facades, one composed of undulating brick, referencing the sandstone and the dignity of Sydney’s urban brick heritage, and the other of large, angled sheets of glass to fracture and mirror the image of surrounding buildings.

If you wish to comment on the proposed design as part of the community consultation process (17 December 2010 to 14 January 2011), please visit the Master Plan community portal.


*Key features*


The building is named for Australian-Chinese businessman and philanthropist Dr Chau Chak Wing, who donated $20 million to the project, alongside an additional $5 million for Australia-China scholarships
Gehry Partners designs from the inside-out, meaning that the design of internal spaces must be developed before design of the building's exterior can start
The building will become a key destination on the 'cultural ribbon' that extends from the Sydney Opera House down to the UTS, passing through key sites such as the Powerhouse Museum and Darling Harbour
In the architect's words 'The conceptual organization of the design follows a conversation between Frank Gehry and the Dean of Business as the project began. Frank imagined a building that was a cluster of “tree houses,” or vertical stacks of office floors with spatial “cracks” in between.'
'Each of the larger lower floors is divided into six floor segments. The building façade folds in between these elements bringing natural daylight deep into the center of the floors.'
*'The façade of the building will have 2 aspects and 2 different personalities. The east facing façade that contains an entry from the UPN is made of a buff colored brick similar in color to the Sydney Sandstone. The form of this façade curves and folds like soft fabric.* The brick will be set in horizontal courses and will step or corbel to create the shape. The texture of the surface will be rough and will emphasize the mass of the material. The shape flattens as it wraps around the north and south corners. Large windows punch this façade.'
*'The west facing façade that contains the ground level entry off Ultimo Road is composed of large shards of glass façade. This glass will be slightly reflective to fracture and mirror the image of the surrounding buildings of the neighborhood.* Sculptural brick towers will stand at the northwest and southwest corners of this façade.'
'The ground floor of the building will have a café with seated dining that opens to additional outdoor tables on the sidewalk and proposed plaza to the north. A coffee bar with outdoor seating will animate the upper level entry off the UPN, conveniently adjacent to the student center and the large student lounge. Connected via a staircase to the student lounge will be a more secluded graduate student lounge one level above.'
'The teaching and learning spaces, which are accessibly located on the lower four levels of the building, are comprised of various classroom types primarily serving postgraduate students. There are 10 graduate seminar rooms of 40 seats with flat floors to allow for flexibility in seating arrangement, a 120 seat bowl classroom with desk seating and loose chairs on the first floor, 4 flat floor graduate computer labs for 40 students each, and 2 oval classrooms for 60.'


*Facilitating collaboration*


Collaboration and technology drive design of teaching, learning and office spaces.
Major teaching and learning spaces will feature moveable furniture so that students can swivel and undertake group work during a lecture or seminar.
An extensive ‘communication and interaction wall’ is proposed for each learning space to facilitate discussion, brainstorming, presentations and other engagements between students and lecturers.
Office areas will feature a variety of open-plan workstations and academic offices, with extensive shared meeting areas and common spaces for formal and informal meetings
Academic offices will be to the new UTS standard of 9-10 square metres. The smaller office size will allow more shared, collaborative spaces, which facilitates more interaction between academics and between academics and students.
Schools and administrative areas will be spread across multiple floors, connected by stairs, to encourage people to move between floors and meet colleagues from other areas of the faculty.


*Sustainability features*


The building is being designed to minimise greenhouse gas emissions
Key sustainability measures currently being investigated include:
low carbon emissions, achieved through low-energy air conditioning and tri-generation power supply
smart air conditioning, designed to switch off when offices are empty for an extended period of time
monitoring of CO2 levels within the building
intelligent lighting that adjusts according to natural light levels
optimising natural light, including window positions, floor plate design and window glazing
rainwater capture and storage for use in cooling towers and toilet flush applications.


*Project Data*

Size : 16,030sqm, spread over 11 floors
Project budget : $150 million total project cost
Timeframes : Concept Design approved: June 2010
Schematic Design unveiled : December 2010
Construction start : early 2012
Target completion : end 2013
Final occupancy : March 2014


----------



## -Michelangelo- (Apr 22, 2007)

*Please Audience ...!!!!!!


*Stop complaining about this new building.. *It is very "dynamic*" . At the same time
It doesn't look like anything been built in that part of town..
To have a construction project from an Architect of that stature is very positive.
*Besides.. by Looking at "history" When Antony Gaudi finished his barcelona building
"la pedrera or Casa Mila" in Barcelona Spain, he received many negative criticism.. Casa Mila became
one of Barcelonas's landmark and sought after building by many..!!!!*so enjoy the show... 

Remember, Gaudi had many critics with "la pedrera".. Later it became a symbol of pride for Barcelona..!!


*cheers.!!!*


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Jex7844 said:


> I usually like Gehry's work much (we currently have an amazing construction in progress in the _Bois de Boulogne_ near La Défense HERE), but this one is quite weird & ugly indeed...hno:


WOW! thats my favorite!!!


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

It's hard to judge that construction before it's done. Materials will either make or break the building. I only saw Disney Concert Hall in person and I must say that it doesn't look as fascinating on pictures or videos ... and it is fascinating.
Same goes for this one - if the facade is of high quality then it will be an intriguing and interesting building. If not, it will look like a random mash-up from China.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^this, which is why I posted the materials. I think the smooth brick made to look like Sydney's sandstone will turn out great (far better than the cardboard looking, discoball-esque model).


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr Chau Chak Wing Building by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr


UTS: Dr Chau Chak Wing Building by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


Dr Chau Chak Wing Building by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


Dr Chau Chak Wing Building by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


Dr Chau Chak Wing Building by Ian Sanderson, on Flickr


UTS DR CHAU CHAK WING BUILDING by Bradley Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

puke !


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I really like the brickwork.


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

The materials are great... but those protruding windows..


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Love it; especially the brick work. Any more interior shots?


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

Was this building really worth 150 million? What do the people of Sydney think about the "paper bag"? Many posters have written that they like its brickwork. I can find numerous other examples with similar work but the bricks only compliment the overall composition and do not stand out as the only likeable part. Quite a few of his works are disliked by the people who live near or work in them especially the Stata Center at M.I.T.


----------

